# Good Seed in the U S of A



## smokey (Dec 7, 2005)

So i am trying to find a good place to buy soom seeds. I live hear in texas and i was reading on our forms about getting them but no one ever said where a Good place to go was. SO if anyone can help,  Thank you.


What about DR. Chonic (I want to try the lowryder out)


----------



## skunk (Dec 7, 2005)

hey smokey .i have been fortunate to get real good seeds from a buddy of mine . but from past posting everone says dr. chronics is a reliable place to buy seeds . so if you do get your seeds there let me know so i can order me some ww.thanks .


----------



## Hick (Dec 8, 2005)

I've heard mixed reviews on the doc's deliveries of late. Some have failed to recieve seeds, but did recieve a letter from customs. In the past, doc C has had a good rep, but I have "heard" customs was on to his shipping.


----------



## smokey (Dec 8, 2005)

Well i think i am going to just give it a run. I am not going to go and spend anything more then like $45 so if i get the shaft its not like i am loosing a hole lot. Plus it will just be a lesson if i do. Wish me LUCK, and anymore info will me helpfull.    THANK YOU


----------



## Slowhand (Dec 8, 2005)

I've got seeds from Dr Chronic just in the last week, they changed how they send them again.I've recieved 2 shipments with good luck.Hope this helps.


----------



## smokey (Dec 9, 2005)

Well i ended up getting two packs of seeds (HashBerry and Apollo Orange)Mmmm Sounds Tasty.  so will definitely let you know if i get them and how they do.  if anyone has any good advice on these two plants any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## skunk (Dec 12, 2005)

i donno if i had the money or credit card i would of went with the most repidible and most potent which is the white widow . if anyone in the forum would be gracious enough to spare a couple of them seeds it would be very appreative. ps hey smokey let me know how your order goes please. tx


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Dec 12, 2005)

I orderd from the doc and they were great. THey said it would take 2 weeks. it took 1 week. I wasnt even suspecting it i just thought my sister from Scotland sent me a cd like she always does so i opend it and said never heard of this band. i then open the case and a small bag of seeds fell out. i almost shat my self...


----------



## smokey (Dec 13, 2005)

Well the reason i didint want to get the widow is. I have one now that is gong to be done here real soon (not widow it was a bag seed), i am not going to sell any unless it is to veryclose friends(I want it all! LOL), plus i can get white widow here in Texas. But no body has HashBerry or Apollo Orange. Time is not a problem And Good Things come to those who wait. I really feel like these are good plants for what i want. But the widow is good. I will let you guys know when i get it. I CANT WAIT.


----------



## skunk (Dec 13, 2005)

hey smokey .it might be wise to wait on a few more people that lets you know they recieved there order in the past week or two . i try to listen to the senior members in here you dont want customs on your ass .


----------



## smokey (Dec 13, 2005)

This is true. thank you for the advice.


----------

